# 30" And Under



## CritterCountry (Oct 12, 2007)

Love the smaller guys! My mare is 36"and I love her to death but..would love to see pics of those wee ones!




:


----------



## High Meadow Miniatures (Oct 12, 2007)

Here are my 2 girlies, They were born this year at 16 1/2", They should be maturing around 28"



: They are half sisters by they way



:

HMM Komokos Double Dazzle






HMM Komokos Twizzler Twist


----------



## Devon (Oct 12, 2007)

Littlefoots Lakota King





27" Full Grown 3 year old stallion ready for breeding 

He SO friendly and calm hed be an amazing childs gelding too but hes so correct for little so we're selling him as a stud



:

Anyone want an under 28" 



: LOL!

Here he is haha hes so willing look at him jump :new_shocked:


----------



## sdmini (Oct 12, 2007)

Here is a home raised one.






She sits right at 30" and her name is Simple Twist of Fate as her mama was bred through the stall door.



:






This is Oak Parks Rumor Has It, all 26.25" of him. Everytime I look at him I feel like such a dork for asking Tami if he would for sure mature under 34" 

I almost forgot about Dakota McQ's Redwing, her papers say 27" but I get her at 26". She is bred to Rumor (aka Pugsly) for 2008. Whoops, then I guess I really shouldn't forget about the resident "old" man. Simmon Sonny stands 29.75" and had been my uncles main herd sire for years. This year the poor guy got two mares as I currently have more stallion than I know what to do with. I'll see if I can find a photo of him.


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Oct 12, 2007)

Here's our littlest one, 2006 orphan buckskin pinto filly.. She stands 26" as a yearling and don't expect her to get much taller, will probably mature between 28-30" max.. She's out to pasture with our broodies and other yearling gal.. She may be the smallest but she's got more personality than our big AQHA horses and she sure knows how to put those bossy broodies in their place..


----------



## Miniequine (Oct 12, 2007)

Semi ~ 29" right off the trailer from the World Show in Texas & just retired!










Little Anna 28" ~ my first baby. she's a chubby, yearling grulla, finally starting to work out of the yearling

gangly's... (I think*)

She has a nice neck.. just NOT in this picture LOL






Little John ~ 30" my stallion


----------



## CritterCountry (Oct 12, 2007)

Mini Luver--hart wee man said:


>


I have seen this pic on the MHCO site, he is impressive! I can't believe the height he has! :new_shocked:


----------



## RockRiverTiff (Oct 12, 2007)

Oh don't get me started! Ok ok DO! I love the little ones! Here are a few of ours:

Rock Rivers Little Al 28.5" senior stallion:






Old Stage Talk of the Town 27" yearling:











Dream Land Supreme Challenger 29" senior stallion:






Challenger's son Rock Rivers Rooster 29.5" senior stallion:






Rock Rivers Chiquita Supreme 28" senior mare (legs were unclipped--I know it doesn't help!):






Rock Rivers Anticipation 29.5" senior mare:






Next year they're all going on a diet and getting new, squared photos. I just love to show these little guys off!

sdmini - your homebred mare is lovely!


----------



## MBhorses (Oct 12, 2007)

Our 3 yr old cremello pinto stud 29.75 inches His first foals are due in 2008.











our sorrel and white pinto mare 29.75 inches


----------



## shalamara minis (Oct 12, 2007)

Phantar, Shown at 28" and under Yearling Stallion. 2007 NWMHC High Point for that Class. He has put on a growing spurt and as of yesterday is 29"


----------



## Reble (Oct 12, 2007)

Our Future Stallion:

Just about 2 years old and measures 28"

Rowdy


----------



## ThreeCFarm (Oct 12, 2007)

Rooster is gorgeous!!!!



:

Here's my 27.5" mare, Reflections What A Star:






And just for fun, here's a picture of her BEFORE any conditioning or grooming:






Shh, don't tell her I showed you this one!



: The pro picture was taken after several months of conditioning.

My 29.75" stallion, Redrock Incognito (co-owned with Becky Schulz):


----------



## sdmini (Oct 12, 2007)

Found a decent one of Simmon that we took this summer. It was getting dark and I ran out of time before my niece got here so I didn't get a chance to finish his facial (whose going to notice right



: ) so he has this odd "dead" look to his face.






I would like to say next year we'll take another crack at taking some better photos of the old man but I doubt that is going to happen.

I love the before pic on What a Star, from cotton ball to covergirl.


----------



## Jill (Oct 12, 2007)

I don't have any "tiny" minis. I have one that almost qualifies for this thread and am going to share her, so she can feel big at only 30.5". She is at Erica's now with a 1/2 sister I own who is also a perlino pinto. She's hanging out so she can date Destiny in the spring before coming home to VA. I'm really excited about "Sweetie".

*[SIZE=12pt]Erica's Sweet as Sugar[/SIZE]*2004 30.5” AMHA / AMHR Perlino Pinto Mare – BTU Grand Daughter

Will be bred in the spring to Erica’s Echos of My Destiny (Halter HOF & National Champion – Double Destiny & Buck Echo Grandson)


----------



## Getitia (Oct 12, 2007)

Here is Hunt House Farms Teenie Weenie - all 28 inches of her






And her with some of her World winnings


----------



## wildoak (Oct 13, 2007)

Getitia, Teeny Weenie is such a lady



.






Wild Oaks Jumpstart My Heart, a 29" bay son of Marks Duffys Affirmed Royalty. Dad is 30", dam is 33.5", he definitely got the "small" genes that his sire likes to produce. He's been Top Ten two years now, and is ready for another job LOL.






Wild Oaks Watchmesparkle, another Affirmed Royalty son that we sold last year - he hasn't been shown but his full sister (and look-alike) was a World Top Ten both years out.

The Royalty babies all have such attitude and personality, fun to show - and sometimes a challenge LOL.

Jan


----------



## love_casper (Oct 13, 2007)

RockRiverTiff said:


> Old Stage Talk of the Town 27" yearling:


:new_shocked: I OWN HER BROTHER!!! well, half brother. He's a PJ baby too.

She goes by Blondie, right? I've seen her at Julie's website since she was a baby. Here is her little brother Charm, he's just under 30" right now, my yearling gelding.

They look so so alike, i had a feeling they were related. lol.


----------



## HaazeMinis (Oct 13, 2007)

Well here is mine.

The first is my 30" Black & White mare :bgrin

PUNKY-4 years old ( oh her son is up a couple of posts- "Rowdy"-posted by Reble)






Next is my 30" Chestnut mare with Blaze face & Blue Eye. I dont have anymore good photos yet.

BUTTERCUP-7 years old (Pictured w/ her 07 filly)



:






The above two are actually a little smaller than 30" becasue i got them measured properly and they were 29". & 29.50" but I am leaving their papers like they say, so oh well. 

The next one is Buttercups filly from this year 5-6-07 @ a whopping 16" and is still very small so dont think she will reach 30"...

FIRE- photo taken in June.



:



: I just love this little girl!






Next is my tiny little stallion...28.50" Black and White stallion with Blue Eyes

MASTERS-7 years old



:



:






I do have one more tiny filly but dont have any decent photos of her. She is Bay with a Blaze face and blue Eyes and will be under 30" as well...



:

Jeri


----------



## Reble (Oct 13, 2007)

*[SIZE=14pt]Punky turns out nice babies. [/SIZE]*

Cannot wait to use Rowdy in another year?

Well here is mine.

The first is my 30" Black & White mare :bgrin

PUNKY-4 years old ( oh her son is up a couple of posts- "Rowdy"-posted by Reble)


----------



## Brandi* (Oct 13, 2007)

Wow I love Fire!!!!! She has a lovely face



:



HaazeMinis said:


> Well here is mine.
> 
> The first is my 30" Black & White mare :bgrin
> 
> ...


----------



## Relic (Oct 13, 2007)

Gee some real nice shorties have been posted so far..we only have a few left decided to go bigger for the future so here's 2 of my faves.:bgrin

King Galahad 5 year old 27.5







Moniet coming 4 at 29"


----------



## ohmt (Oct 13, 2007)

What beautiful horses everyone!!

I have a couple too! Here's a yearling colt of mine that measured 26" at about 15 months. I think he'll mature about 27"-27.5"

O HENRYS CHICO COLORADO ("Little Red" in spanish-Iowas Little Kernel G-son)






Sorry this one's really blurry but I love his head and neck in it!






And a weanling filly that will mature about 29"-30".

O HENRYS INDIAN MAIDEN











A 29.75" Black Varnish Appaloosa, Quantom. Such a beautiful boy!






MY BABY!!!!! 29" Brewers Dark Magic. One of my true loves....he will be forever missed (1984-2005)






And his 07' granddaughter, O HENRYS TOP SECRET. She will mature 29"-30" and is a paternal sister to Indi (above).











I LOVE my little ones! Out of our 40+ herd, about 75% of them are 31" or under.


----------



## minimomNC (Oct 13, 2007)

I have a few under 30" but no current pictures of most of them.

Here is the one currently on our show string. He is 27.5" of pure stallion, or so he thinks LOL. Ravenwood Mr Magnificent, a yearling son of Little Kings Buckeroo I Stand Grand and out of a daughter of L & D Scout.






and a head shot






Its great to see all of these tiny horses, thats what the breed is suppose to be about, the best of the smallest.


----------



## Frizzle's Gal (Oct 13, 2007)

Wow there are so very nice horses! :aktion033: The smaller the better! Keep them comming!


----------



## HaazeMinis (Oct 13, 2007)

*I know! :bgrin Its hard to believe "our" tiny little man is all grown up now....



: It seems like only yesterday when the little tiny boy arrived here that March in the wee ours in the morning!



:



: *

Now if I can just get Punky to like my new stallion next year! :bgrin



:

Hoping for a tiny Black and White in 2009!



Reble said:


> *[SIZE=14pt]Punky turns out nice babies. [/SIZE]*
> 
> Cannot wait to use Rowdy in another year?
> 
> ...







bjpurpura said:


> Wow I love Fire!!!!! She has a lovely face
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Shadows_Gold (Oct 13, 2007)

Here is my gelding, Westwind BTU Shadows Gold aka Romeo. He is 29". If anyone knows how to take the blur out could you help me with that?





















And here is my stallion, Richlynn Shredder's Image of Hajel aka Ty. He is 30".


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Oct 14, 2007)

OMGosh! Where's he been all my life???



: Has he been at a show where I was? I don't remember seeing him...and I think I'd remember him!



:



minimomNC said:


> I have a few under 30" but no current pictures of most of them.
> Here is the one currently on our show string. He is 27.5" of pure stallion, or so he thinks LOL. Ravenwood Mr Magnificent, a yearling son of Little Kings Buckeroo I Stand Grand and out of a daughter of L & D Scout.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ferrah (Oct 14, 2007)

Cinnabar a 2005 30" sorrel gelding.


----------



## CritterCountry (Oct 14, 2007)

Getitia said:


> Here is Hunt House Farms Teenie Weenie - all 28 inches of her



I have seen this pic before in a magazine..was she ever in Miniature Horse World or the Journal?


----------



## jrae (Oct 14, 2007)

Wow! What gorgeous horses! Keep the photos coming!


----------



## Getitia (Oct 14, 2007)

> I have seen this pic before in a magazine..was she ever in Miniature Horse World or the Journal?


Yes, many, many times. She was advertised heavily after her various wins at the World show over the years. She has her own huge photo album including her show ring retirement party photos. We also are thrilled to own her look a like daughter (chestnut same blaze) who is 31 inches and is by Ramblin Starbuck . Actually Teenie has a date with Billy Idol - we are really looking forward to this cross.

If we don't have a stallion that we feel is the ideal cross for any of our mares - we will send them outside - such as with Teenie.


----------



## MiniHoofBeats (Oct 14, 2007)

Yay my favorite thread, and I arrived late...lol...

Here's Sunny, GMB bred and just full of personality at 28.5" at 11yrs young! She may be the 27" she is registered, I sometimes tend to measure over but either way she's small!






pasture pic:






Here's Dixie, all 26.5" at 4yrs! She gives the most adorable puppy look when begging lol.











And here's my rescue colt, Riley, no professional pics of him but he is all of 28.5" as a 2.5yr old! He is solid Jandts breeding on top and I love his length of leg! Bad pic though...lol...but isn't he cute!











Here's the girls together =)






Ahh...love



:

See, I always think my tiny ones are "normal sized" since they're the only sizes I see...it's not until I visit my friends who have mostly 31-34" that I start to realize once again how small mine really are lol...and I love it! Wouldn't trade them for the world =)


----------



## mgranch (Oct 15, 2007)

Here's my litttle guy Viewcest Energizer Buddy. He is 9 years old and so wonderful we love him so much!!

He is 30.25" tall and drives like a maniac!!

Gina


----------



## mmmorgans (Oct 15, 2007)

A friend of mine asked me to post this picture of the smallest that they have ever had. Here is Triple Ks Surely A Hit - as a yearling - all 23" of her.






And a few of ours:

Triple Ks Copys Dakota Frost - 29"






Indian Peeks Oh So Sweet - 29"






Triple Ks Boogies Easter Sunrise - 29"






Dem Lil Acres Lacey Buckeroo - 28"






Houcks MC RJ - 28 1/2"


----------



## CheyAut (Oct 15, 2007)

Here are my 28" stallions. Tracker is the bay, and Tucker is the chestnut





















Jessi


----------



## MinisOutWest (Oct 15, 2007)

Ten L's Spirits Time for Champagne 4 yr old 27" stallion

http://i153.photobucket.com/albums/s214/tr...6RFM-017-13.jpg

Minis Out West


----------



## alongman (Oct 15, 2007)

We had the pleasure of showing two horses this past season that meet the under 30" criteria. Here they are in all their glory.

Z-Man (Mutli AMHR National Champion and sire of National Champions) - owned by Lori Woolard (29")






Reflections Wings CBY - owned by Aaron and Rose Peterson, Loess Hills Miniatures (25")


----------



## RockRiverTiff (Oct 16, 2007)

Hey Alex-Sorry I didn't see your post sooner! Yes "Blondie" is a PJ foal too. I also found an R only filly out of him that had one of the most exotic heads I've ever seen, and was contemplating buying her and hardshipping her later, but the site went down and I never saw her again!  But we're very pleased with Blondie. Her brother Charm looks like a cutie too!

And WOW! I just read about Getitia sending Teenie out to Billy Idol. I was drooling over his foals just last weekend. I can't WAIT to see that baby! :lol:


----------



## Jetiki (Oct 17, 2007)

I don't own him but I train and show him, I have permission to post the pics. I also have 2 foals by him. G&G Farms Sterling Silver 29" Grulla stallion.


----------



## Loess Hills (Oct 17, 2007)

Hey, Adam! Thanks for posting pics of Wings. I'm going to add another.......because we're so proud of her, and how well Longman Miniatures conditioned and trained her. Reflections Wings CBY ......her official measurement at Nationals was 25 1/4".


----------



## Miniature217 (Oct 17, 2007)

All of them are awesome!




: he he



:

Leslie~


----------



## tnovak (Oct 19, 2007)

My 30' App mare at 5 years old.


----------



## ClickMini (Oct 19, 2007)

I just re-sized this Liz photo of Alladdin and uploaded it.

Mountain Meadows Alladdin, 29.5" sr. stallion.



:


----------



## joylee123 (Nov 11, 2007)

[SIZE=12pt]Here is my little 26.5 guy! Huffman's Classic Little Dude



He is my little studmuffin



[/SIZE]
















[SIZE=12pt]Here is my new mare Sami's Klassic Kreme 28.25[/SIZE]


----------



## Manyspots (Nov 11, 2007)

I have to say there are some beautiful little ones pictured here! We like the little ones too and at times felt like we were in a miniority here! Any more pics, sure would like to see more! There are some beautiful solids and pintos here. And hey, any 28-30" good conformation, loud colored appy mature stallions out there? hmmm any for sale, my birthday is close by and even though I don't need another horse, we may have to sell a few more and look for a little nice appy stallion! Lavonne


----------



## HJF (Nov 11, 2007)

This is an coming 2 year old at only 25" and I don't think he will go over 26". He hasn't grown much at all since we've had him. He was Top Ten at nationals against 33" 2 year olds! He's a grandson of the smallest AMHA World Grand Champion stallion Little Kings Buck Echo!

Ten Ls Spirits Rowdy Cowboy











And this is a coming 3 year old who *might* stay under 30", he hasn't grown any in a long time.

He's a National Champion in halter too

Ericas Ohh Boy!











And this is a 28.75" 6 year old gelding- Charminy Fiestas Pinto Pizazz. He's currently for sale


----------

